# Lensrental: Sony FE 90mm f/2.8 G OSS Resolution vs Canon 100mm f/2.8 IS L



## Neutral (May 4, 2015)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/05/sony-fe-90mm-f2-8-g-oss-resolution-test

"At both focusing distances the Sony system is clearly out resolving the Canon system. We would expect that, to some degree, given the higher resolution Sony sensor. But the difference was, quite frankly, surprising to me. It would seem to indicate the new Sony 90mm Macro lens performs at least as well as the Canon 100mm f/2.8 IS L, from a resolution standpoint, anyway"


----------



## meywd (May 4, 2015)

I will mirror a comment on the article, why not test all on the Sony body?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2015)

Lens rentals has their fancy tested that tests lenses sans bodies so you get to the actual results. The machine might have been too busy, or maybe it has issues. 

As lens testers always say, you cannot compare lenses tested across systems, its apples and oranges.


----------



## meywd (May 5, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Lens rentals has their fancy tested that tests lenses sans bodies so you get to the actual results. The machine might have been too busy, or maybe it has issues.
> 
> As lens testers always say, you cannot compare lenses tested across systems, its apples and oranges.



It seem they are not yet equipped for that.



> For those who are curious, we can't test Sony E mount lenses on an optical bench because the electromagnetic focus system requires electrical power to operate. Until we do some really geeky, overly complex engineering modifications, the optical bench isn't an option for Sony E mount lenses.


----------

